# Other Languages > jQuery >  OnVisible Event

## dday9

I need an even for when the last fieldset becomes visible as I'm using a step-by-step form that toggles the visibility of the various fieldsets. I have tried:


```
$("#msform fieldset:last").on('visible', function() {
  alert();
});
```

Using the alert as a test to see if the event would fire, but nothing happens.

----------


## Ecniv

What about using .last() instead ?

Jquery .Last


See if the visible event fires...

----------

